# Spider props



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi all,Im looking for some nice looking and easy to make spider props.Does anyone know of any DIY projects for this? Or know of any place I can buy some for a decent price?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Are you looking for giant spiders or just spiders in general? Martha Stewart did a cool spider theme for a porch one year: Arachnophobia!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

And Ghostess Deanna has some great ones in her house. Link. I like the spider wrapping up its victim, that's always over the top!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Neat link, Grapegrl, looks like Martha has the "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets" spider thing going on. Looks really great. That'd be cheap and easy, but effective!

ps. and I like how she put them on the knob, so you'd have to touch them to get in.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.hauntproject.com has a section on the right hand side labeled 'spiders and webs' . Tons of cool ideas there.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you have not checked out Frank's work at born2haunt.com, head over there now. I really like his style. He creates some really unique props and it would be great to get him here on HauntForum. He does have a spider how-to. 
http://www.born2haunt.com/Mlspiders01.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I did a spider scene last year. If you want some movement, a spinning spider victim is an easy prop to make.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/...D_Message=24&LastModified=4675580244497417040

This is THE coolest spider I have ever seen. I will start working on this next week. Max, come up with a simple idea on how to do this, so I can steal it from you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Scarefx, that is a GREAT spider scene.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

ScareFX.I love your spider scene.Did you make those spider props or buy them?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Halloweengirl. I was in a rush so I bought the spiders. I used a crank mechanism to have three of them moving up and down. The victim was spinning from a mirror-ball motor. The kids all seemed to like the scene.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Question, are all mirror ball motors created equally? How many lbs can they hold...ball park.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I purchased this 5 RPM Chauvet motor. The weight capacity is 25 lbs.
http://www.cheapdjlights.com/item--5-RPM-Mirror-Ball-Motor--MOT-5.html

They also sell a 2 RPM Chauvet motor for the same price.
http://www.cheapdjlights.com/item--2-RPM-Mirror-Ball-Motor--MOT-2.html

The motors have a 24-month warranty from Chauvet. They are quite powerful and very quiet.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a simple static spider by making a bottom frame and legs out of 1/2 inch PVC. This looked like a narrow rectangle composed mostly of T's on one end. I then glued a latex balloon on the end that didn't have any T's and covered it all with Great Stuff and then spray painted it all black. I think it was my first prop and it has been very durable and the kids love it.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

We had a giant spider that burst out of it's web at TOT's - she rolled out on wobbly wheels and her wire and foam legs wiggled in a very convincing motion. I made grown men jump and loved it. Sadly I have no photos or video of her. After using her this way the first year we threw her on the roof for two more years. She was spooky up there too and after scaring folks for life in the past, just being up there alarmed folks who remembered her. Now we're ready for a new spider...and I _love_ the spinning victim idea!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> I purchased this 5 RPM Chauvet motor. The weight capacity is 25 lbs.
> http://www.cheapdjlights.com/item--5-RPM-Mirror-Ball-Motor--MOT-5.html
> 
> They also sell a 2 RPM Chauvet motor for the same price.
> ...


Brilliant use of an fcg crank for the miscellaneous spiders! That's thinking out of the box. And thanks for the disco ball motor links, they will be perfect for my floating lantern project. Link And they're on sale too! You really delivered on this one ScareFX!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

slimy said:


> http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/...D_Message=24&LastModified=4675580244497417040
> 
> This is THE coolest spider I have ever seen. I will start working on this next week. Max, come up with a simple idea on how to do this, so I can steal it from you.


I'm not sure what that movie is supposed to be. It says Mechanical heart, but it has a little rubber spider on it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm not sure what that movie is supposed to be. It says Mechanical heart, but it has a little rubber spider on it.


Did you see this movie of the prop?
SPIDERWIPER :: Spider Guts video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/spidertid-bit08-05-06


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Yay, as I was inspired by this thread, I built my own scary terry version web slinger today. It works it works hehehehehe. Now I have a mess of webs to clean up in the garage.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

what did you use to wrap up your victim? I have cheesecloth and gauze. would one of those work well, or should I use something else?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think that either one of those would be good. I would want to be able to see just a little of the victim so you know what is was. Even if it was just a boney hand or arm or foot, something that says who's in there. Possiblely some white yarn to give it the thread look on the outside of the wraped victim.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

nicole said:


> what did you use to wrap up your victim? I have cheesecloth and gauze. would one of those work well, or should I use something else?


That might work fine. But here's what I did.

I posed my Blucky and taped the joints. Then I wrapped him in Saran wrap. Next I sprayed him with 3M Super 77 adhesive and wrapped him with the stretchy spider web you get in bag.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

How many bags of the spider web did it take? Looks like a lot...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

ghostie said:


> How many bags of the spider web did it take? Looks like a lot...


Not even a whole large bag. Those things really stretch!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> Hi all,Im looking for some nice looking and easy to make spider props.Does anyone know of any DIY projects for this? Or know of any place I can buy some for a decent price?


Maybe one like this? http://tinyurl.com/nh36q made from paper mache and some pipe insulation and wire.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool prop you have there DeadSpider.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the legs, Deadspider.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well depending on what size you want / 
i have made some out of crayolas model clay it is an air dry clay.
or another fav of mine is make a mold and use hot glue then paint.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

deadspider...Yes,that like what Im looking for.I want a couple big ones like that.Im working on a spider made of paper mache.Sucker is taking forever to dry.Is there anyway to speed up the drying process?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> deadspider...Yes,that like what Im looking for.I want a couple big ones like that.Im working on a spider made of paper mache.Sucker is taking forever to dry.Is there anyway to speed up the drying process?


Well, I hate waiting for mache to dry... but at times there's just nuthin' you can do. I usually try to work on some other prop until its ready again. However, there are things to help.

1. A fan always helps.
2. A air vent in your house, with item placed on top
3. This is going to sound wrong. But my STOVE. haha It has a super low settings, like for raising bread n stuff... and i can leave the convection fan on during, and small items are dry in a snap.
4. Maybe most important if you hate long dry periods... do thin layers of mache, and then let it dry completely before you add more layers.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> The motors have a 24-month warranty from Chauvet. They are quite powerful and very quiet.


Thanks again Woody, my motors came today and they're fantastic. They are strong and completely silent...I've been burned on ebay before when buying motors, so this transaction was a delight.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

ghostie said:


> Thanks again Woody, my motors came today and they're fantastic. They are strong and completely silent...I've been burned on ebay before when buying motors, so this transaction was a delight.


You're very welcome ghostie.  Make sure you show us all how you end up using them.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The PROCRASTINATOR finished his awesome spider prop. You should check out the video!

SPIDERWIPER :: more progress... video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/SpiderWiper09-07-06

Actually he says "more to come"...wow.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> The PROCRASTINATOR finished his awesome spider prop. You should check out the video!
> 
> SPIDERWIPER :: more progress... video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/SPIDERWIPER/SpiderWiper09-07-06QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

that quote didnt work so well. lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm wanting to build one. Oh yes, it will be mine. That is THE coolest spider I have ever seen.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

That spider is awesome.What is it made out of?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

halloweengirl said:


> That spider is awesome.What is it made out of?


The PROCRASTINATOR has How-To on that prop.

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/spiderwiperchapteri.msnw


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my spider... Yesterday I made a partner for her...pneumatic-shoots out at you. It works...scared my son's girlfriend-almost a "P" factor






Dennis


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Nice job, dacostasr. Really subtle, and not, at the same time! Realistic movement. Way to go...


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

DENNIS!!!
Your spider video is what I based my Spider~Wiper prop on!
Cool to see you posting here!
Can you send me your original video so that I can give you credit on my site?
Thanks again for posting your design!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

*Woohoo!*

I haven't been able to find a place to host the video for downloading...I can send you a CD if you want?

I'm happy my project inspired you...I've been eyeing your spider...I need to make one. Not want to...need to...lol.

I will send your the video, hopefully, today...

I didn't know this forum existed until I did a search for stalkaround and found yours...I had been on the Halloweenforum. Lots of good ideas here, I'll have to move some of my posts here.

Later,

Dennis


----------

